# Coding DAB Radio



## HFW003 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello Guys, I have posted this on the other forum but just in case any of our European brothers see it here.

I wonder if someone who codes and has DAB would mind looking at a few settings for me. I'm trying to see if I can code DAB to work on my car.

In the NBT HU module, 3002 Audio_tuner there are three separate settings I can see for DAB.

They are Radio_dab, Dab_standard and Radio_dab_varianten.

Would someone please have a look at these in their car for me and tell the what the Werte value is for each.

Thanks.


----------



## JacksonY (Nov 5, 2008)

I too would like to know an answer for this... 

I came across these few settings while coding and was wondering if there are additional hardware for this or the car came with such functions but disabled.


----------



## JacksonY (Nov 5, 2008)

HFW003 said:


> Hello Guys, I have posted this on the other forum but just in case any of our European brothers see it here.
> 
> I wonder if someone who codes and has DAB would mind looking at a few settings for me. I'm trying to see if I can code DAB to work on my car.
> 
> ...


For my F02, I can see Australian specific DAB settings, so I would expect it to work for you providing the hardware already exists.

Rather than trying to modify the werte(values)... you can actually double link on the part where it says "nicht atkiv"

So under "DAB_LAENDERVARIANTEN" you will find "australien" which it will automatically set to 02

From what I can see in "HU_NBT" > "3002 AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC", there are around about 12 DAB related settings. So maybe you can test it out and let us know how you go. If nothing works... it doesnt harm the car and you can always recode it to its default values by VO coding.


----------



## HFW003 (Apr 1, 2013)

Bad news sorry, I got all the details from one of the guys on the other forum and it doesn't work.


----------



## JacksonY (Nov 5, 2008)

Care to link? I would be interested in the details too


----------



## HFW003 (Apr 1, 2013)

Here you go

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=939303


----------



## JacksonY (Nov 5, 2008)

I will give this a try on my own car in the next few days... I will let you know if anything happens.

When you say it doesnt work... what do you mean? Did the option not appear on your iDrive menu or were you not able to get signal?

Because each region uses a slightly different broadcast method and technology, those settings needs to be set accordingly.


----------



## JacksonY (Nov 5, 2008)

If DAB appears in the menus but you get no signal. It is because you followed the UK guy in setting DMB audio rather than DAB+ which is used in Australia.

For Australia Specifically, it should be set to 

DAB_STANDARD = dab_plus
DAB_LAENDERVARIANTEN = australien
DAB_BAND = band_3


----------



## HFW003 (Apr 1, 2013)

It didn't even appear in the menu mate.

I'll try and have look over the next couple of days.

I assume I don't even have the hardware as I couldn't even VO code it.


----------



## Gypsy_Bimmer (Oct 27, 2013)

*What am I missing*

I VO code '654 DAB-radio' to my 2014 F30 with NBT, after that

FLD coding :

DAB_STANDARD: (also tried DAB and DAB+)
dmb_audio
Werte=02

RADIO_DAB_VARIANTEN: (this was already set)
double_tuner_double_hw
Werte=02

RADIO_DAB:
Active
Werte=01

When I set RADIO_DAB to Active I get an error message - hence no DAB radio 

Does anyone know how to get this working ?

Thanx


----------



## HFW003 (Apr 1, 2013)

No!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Not all Head Units contain the DAB Tuner I think. You would need to check the back of it and verify it has DAB Aerial Connection.


----------



## Gypsy_Bimmer (Oct 27, 2013)

OK thanks for the answers, hope someone will figure this out in the near future


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

You can't just enable DAB by only encoding, some hardward are required:

1) HU with DAB tuner, you can check the connector at the back of HU, two connector for DAB will be there (one for Band 3 and one for Band L)

2) change the antenna amplifer and wiring to HU for Band 3

3) change the roof antenna (shark fin) and wiring to HU for Band L (you can skip this step if your country DAB do not run on Band L, i.e. Hong Kong)

4) add VO code 654 and code the HU, and done


----------



## haack (Aug 23, 2015)

Anyone got more info about this? Maybe DIY?

Best regards



simonchs said:


> You can't just enable DAB by only encoding, some hardward are required:
> 
> 1) HU with DAB tuner, you can check the connector at the back of HU, two connector for DAB will be there (one for Band 3 and one for Band L)
> 
> ...


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

I did some retrofits (TV; RSE) in my F10 last year.

It seems to that there are different HUs on the market depending on your 
factory equippment. (Cost containment)
I had to replace my HU for the TV and RSE retrofit. There is a "replace HU" 
from factory who is full equipped including DAB.

After gettingn TV,DVD and RSE to work put two extra antennas in my car for DAB and 
it works now.


----------



## Hussainsheikh (9 mo ago)

can you share pics what antennas you fixed and where and what coding you did? i am trying to add dab to my F10 2011 model 520d thanks


----------



## coolerlutz_1445 (9 mo ago)

Initially i used two Ampire ANT600 DAB antennas. But after two failing ANT600 i decided to migrate to the BMW solution from factory using the pre installed antennas in the rear window.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Initially i used two Ampire ANT600 DAB antennas. But after two failing ANT600 i decided to migrate to the BMW solution from factory using the pre installed antennas in the rear window.


----------

